# Software Install Issue??? EOS Solution Disk ver 25



## robbyjai (Apr 6, 2012)

Guys

I have recently purchased a Canon EOS 5D Mk3 and the supplied solution disk doesnt seem to want to install on my MAC??? It seems to only have Windows set up files ?? Even tho the Disk clearly says for Mac and Windows ???

Any body else have this issue ?? I cannot for the life of me figure out how to install the stupid disk on my mac??

I put the same installer Disk in a PC and it loads up fine and installs ???

But not on both my macs??????? I currently have version 23 installed which is the software for my 7D but that software version cannot open my raw files ????

Im lost!! Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## robbyjai (Apr 7, 2012)

any one ???? Is any one running OS X 10.6.8 able to install the canon software ?????

There seems to be another forum member here who isnt able to install it as well!!!

Surely canon must have thoroughly tested the software prior to shipping ???



robbyjai said:


> Guys
> 
> I have recently purchased a Canon EOS 5D Mk3 and the supplied solution disk doesnt seem to want to install on my MAC??? It seems to only have Windows set up files ?? Even tho the Disk clearly says for Mac and Windows ???
> 
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 7, 2012)

You may have a bad cd. Try copying all the mac files to your computer and run from there. If they won't all copy, its a CD issue


----------



## robbyjai (Apr 10, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You may have a bad cd. Try copying all the mac files to your computer and run from there. If they won't all copy, its a CD issue



hi thanks for your assistance. I had already tried that and originally thought my issue was a bad CD. All files can copy and was able to scan perfectly with no issue. I downloaded version 25 from the internet ( a forum member here has uploaded their cd on to a file server). When I downloaded that version i also had the same issue. 

I have now raised a support case with Canon and see what they will say. Its interesting to note that another user has also reported this same problem on another thread.!

which leads me to think that it may be a compatibility issue... as its happening on 3 different laptops... 2 of mine and one of the other guy on this forum all running OS X 10.6.8 which is why i was being very specific about asking if any one had installed it on this version of OS X


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone found a solution?
I too am running OSX10.6.8 and i too can't install the EOS utlity..keeps telling me camera not recognised everytime i plug it into the notebook so i can't install the software…and i have the latest one 25.0 that came with the camera..


----------



## Magnumphotography (Apr 18, 2012)

I had the same issue as you guys. The new software is not compatible with Leopard. You must install SnowLeopard. Then it will work perfectly. It costs $30 online to order.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 18, 2012)

10.6.8 is Snow Leopard. I responded on one of the other threads about install issues. I didn't have any problems installing off of the v25 disk on top of my existing software. Also installed the latest "update" of DPP off Canon's site with no problems(except that it does not fix the soft RAW images that it was supposed to), either.

Are you having issues installing any other software?


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope..
no other problems.
Actually, the EOS Utility is already installed..
It just doesn't recognise the camera everytime i plug it in..it just says camera not recognised and quits the software..
looks like i'll have to use the windows version instead…i just need to update the lens database for the CA correction..


----------



## drgitlow (Apr 28, 2012)

You are correct...the Canon EOS Digital Solutions Disk (v 25.0) install utility does not work under OS 10.6.8. It works fine under OS 10.7, but those of us who are stuck with earlier system software due to Canon's failure to provide updated software for, say, their 9950f scanner, appear to be at a crossroads. Which product do we want not to work? 

I've been in touch with Canon about this and they've suggested that I use an earlier solutions disk, then upgrade. Unfortunately, this isn't possible for the EOS Utility since 2.11 is not posted online. And several of the other software upgrades also aren't available without doing the basic install from this particular disc. 

Strange enough to have software that runs under Lion but not Snow Leopard; am hopeful that Canon corrects this and sends out a new version of the disc.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 28, 2012)

drgitlow said:


> You are correct...the Canon EOS Digital Solutions Disk (v 25.0) install utility does not work under OS 10.6.8. It works fine under OS 10.7, but those of us who are stuck with earlier system software due to Canon's failure to provide updated software for, say, their 9950f scanner, appear to be at a crossroads. Which product do we want not to work?
> 
> I've been in touch with Canon about this and they've suggested that I use an earlier solutions disk, then upgrade. Unfortunately, this isn't possible for the EOS Utility since 2.11 is not posted online. And several of the other software upgrades also aren't available without doing the basic install from this particular disc.
> 
> Strange enough to have software that runs under Lion but not Snow Leopard; am hopeful that Canon corrects this and sends out a new version of the disc.



There must be some other piece to the puzzle... I'm running 10.6.8 and I had no issues installing off of the v25 disk.


----------



## Sports hack (Apr 29, 2012)

Same issue with me, but running the most current version of Lion (10.7). It installed perfectly on my MacBook Air, but will not install on Mac Mini running identical OS. Tried creating a disk image on a USB drive and had the same result.W


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 29, 2012)

No point trying to contact Canon to figure it out..
I tried..they said they had no problems installing in on their 10.6.8 OSX…and some have problems, some don't..so clearly it's somthing within OSX that is causing this but no one know what..
Anyways, i gave up trying and whenever i have to use the Utiilty i just load my windows WM to use it…in any case, i need it only for Focal calibration and even that only runs in Windows…so don't really need the Utility to run on my mac anyways


----------



## hhall53 (Apr 29, 2012)

I too cannot load EOS Solutions Disk Ver. 25 on my Mac running OS X 10.5.8 . And from above cannot determine if updating my OSX will help or not. :-[


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 30, 2012)

Initially i thought it was my disc that was faulty so i got another disc from another user who successfully installed it into his 10.6.8 using his CD… 
I tried his CD on my machine and the same problem happens..the setup will not even start...


----------



## drgitlow (May 3, 2012)

Now I'm puzzled. I upgraded to Lion 10.7.3. I was successfully able to get my Canon 9950f to work under Lion by upgrading the driver software from one of Canon's current scanners, so that's no longer a problem. But when I tried to install EOS Solutions Disk 25 for the 5D Mark III, the 'Setup" application will not launch, the exact same problem I had in 10.6.8. 

I tried a Safe Boot, then opening Setup, but that failed as well. 

The disk works perfectly on an iMac also running 10.7.3, so the disk isn't the problem. My DVD drive also isn't the problem as it has no trouble running any other discs. 

I'm trying to install on a Mac Pro (Early 2008). Could this be the issue?


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 11, 2012)

drgitlow said:


> Now I'm puzzled. I upgraded to Lion 10.7.3. I was successfully able to get my Canon 9950f to work under Lion by upgrading the driver software from one of Canon's current scanners, so that's no longer a problem. But when I tried to install EOS Solutions Disk 25 for the 5D Mark III, the 'Setup" application will not launch, the exact same problem I had in 10.6.8.
> 
> I tried a Safe Boot, then opening Setup, but that failed as well.
> 
> ...



Don't worry..you're not alone..
At first i also thought it was because of my 10.68 Macbook Pro (Mid 2010 edition), so i upgraded it to OSX Lion 10.7.2….hoping that it would work..but EXACTLY the same thing..click on Setup and it just opens and closes without doing anything..
I too am clueless why and have but almost given up trying to install it..


----------



## MikeFizer (May 19, 2012)

I have a fellow photographer whose experiencing exactly this. He tried installing on an older Macbook Pro and an early duo Mac Pro, both with 10.6.8, without success. I brought the disc back to my studio and successfully installed the disc on my six core running 10.6.8.

I zipped the Canon Utilities folder in my App folder and sent it to him where he copied it to his systems and now is one happy camper.


----------



## Lamna nasus (May 29, 2012)

Hmmm.. reassuring to discover I am not the only unhappy camper on this issue...


Canon EOS 5D Mark III
EOS Solutions Disk v25.0.. claims to be compatible with 10.6.8 and 10.7


First off, I'm slightly suspicious that it only mentions 10.6.8 compatibility out of all the Snow Leopard iterations..ah, potential customer for 10.7?.. Canon indulged in a RAW software, compatibility shenanigans in conjunction with Adobe, back in the day..no backwards compatibility fix was produced and punters had to shell out to upgrade to a newer version of Creative Suite.. *Kerrrching!*

Next, testing.. Two Macs (one Tower and one MacBook Pro) running 10.6.8.. on the MacBook Pro Canon's install launcher fails to activate.. on the Tower it launches and you get to start the install procedure but then it just sits there.. after 45 mins during lunch, it got some 'force quit' lovin'...


Further Testing.. Three MacBook Pros all running iterations of 10.7.. loaded every time, no issues.


While I cannot rule out the possibility of a conflict with some other software running under 10.6.8.. the OS currently remains a contender (possibly with 64bit functionality also an issue.. since the Intel Macs running 10.6.8 were older models than those running 10.7)


Now, a mention for Canon Customer Service and Support.. what a complete shambles.. first 20 minutes being shunted round all the wrong departments.. including Corporate Sales for industrial printers.. nice one, Canon.. Finally, contact!.. with an informative lecture on the fact that two weeks after purchase, Canon's interest in their customers evaporates.. I bet that endears them to Canon dealers in the high street.. I wonder if Canon pull the old trick were those two weeks include weekends when their support center is not available?.. *looks pointedly at Apple*

Canon say there is a third party service representative after two weeks.. Robert Scott Associates.. however under British Consumer Law, the full refund and the purchase of the shiny new Nikon is another potential solution.. together with the polite note and the copy of the receipt for the Nikon, to the CEO of Canon, asking him how many Nikon staffers were involved in drawing up the corporate mission statement and troubleshooting flow charts, for Canon's EU Support Center...

The idea that the driver software is of such vast intellectual copyright and patent value that you can only download updaters and not the full version is risible as well.. 
Oh, and dont forget, you cannot get the software emailed in the event of a faulty disk either.. Canon are so close to the white heat of 21st Century technology, they send you a replacement disk by post.. 

..and that could take some time.. since even posting the disk, to the registered owner of the serial number of the EOS 5D Mark III body, is not authorisable by the mouse jockey you are conversing with.. presumably his supervisor is rocking backwards and forwards at a neighboring desk, with a towel over his head bearing the slogan 'Have they turned it off and back on again?...


Note - in case a casual observer mistakes me for a Nikon fanboy, I actually have a number of Canon products including two of the legendary MV600 series Camcorders.. yep, the ones with the CCD that fails when they get warm.. like, when you go on holiday... *facepalm*





TLDR & Twitter - Canon EOS software v25.0 and 10.6.8?..Ugh!.. and Canon Customer 'Care'?.. right up there, with unicorns...


*rant over*


----------



## paulv1958 (May 29, 2012)

Hi installed on iMac with snow leopard10.6.8 , macbook pro with lion 10.7.4 and windows 7 64 bit on acer s3. No issues at all.

Imac had old solutions disk from 500d, others were fresh installs, all auto ran & installed without an issue from the same disk.


----------



## Lamna nasus (May 29, 2012)

Hi Paul,

How old was the iMac you installed on?.. one of the possibilities that still has legs, is a 64bit functionality issue.. and that the installer doesn't like older Intel Macs.. some of the solutions that have worked, have involved going around the installer process.


----------



## AAPhotog (May 29, 2012)

I wonder what the issue is...
Maybe it was the same problem that I had.
I inserted disk in my laptop(running 10.6.8 It tried to read the disk(I suppose) and then ejected.
Tried a few more times and the same thing. Tried inserting in a couple of audio disks that I have, and they worked fine!
The canon disk DID install fine on my iMac(also running 10.6.8).
What I ended up doing was just copying the files from the disk onto my external drive(using my imac) and then installed from the external onto my laptop.

Is everyone with this issue running a Mac Laptop?
Also, does the disk eject itself after the laptop trying to read it?


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 29, 2012)

This problem isn't due to the OSX version.
I've had the problem when i was in 10.6.8….i upgraded to 10.7.3, same problem..upgraded to 10.7.4…same problem..
I could never install it..the setup would not even start.

What i did as mentioned by someone else here, was to install it on another macbook…or find a friend who has one to install on…
I happen to have a Macbook Air running 10.7.4 so i installed it on that one and it worked…
I just copied the entire Canon Utilities folder after the installation and copied to my macbook pro and it works that way…

I have a feeling that the problem is because of an older EOS Utility installed on the machine. I have an older one on my MBP from my 60D…i deleted the folder but somehow i don't think it's a clean uninstall for some reason that why the new one can't install?
My MBA was a fresh install so maybe that's why it worked..


----------



## Lamna nasus (May 29, 2012)

Looks like the solution will be to copy the Canon software from one of the three Macs it did install on, across to the two where it didn't.. having first done a sweep and removed any other digital camera software already on those hard drives.. luckily that is an option, not so cool for customers with only one Mac

Thanks for all the input folks.. the Interwebz, where the magnificently indomitable, general public circumvent appalling corporate obfuscation and shoddy support.. although I can't shift the nagging suspicion that corporations now expect it, I believe the technical term is an 'externality'. 
*glares at Quark, whose sole contribution to one tech enquiry was an email six months later asking 'Did you fix it yet?'*.. yes Quark, I did.. by swapping to Adobe InDesign...


----------



## DaveBurbankPhotography (Jun 6, 2012)

Me Too!

I have two 5D Mk III's and two "ver. 25.0" CD's. The "setup.app" from both CD's runs fine on my MacBook Pro. But I can't get "setup.app" to run on my Mac Pro. As far as I know, both Macs are running the same OS. (10.7.4)

Any solutions on this yet??


----------



## gdicus (Jun 7, 2012)

Had problems with Setup disk for the mkiii not running. I upgraded to Snow Leopard and now the CD runs and installs all the software except... you guessed it, the Utility 2.11. Doesn't even show in the list for "easy install" or "custom install".

Baffling!

I suspect as others do, it's because of the previous installation.


----------



## Nairb (Jul 16, 2012)

MMMMMM, same problem with the EOS1DX You would think Canon would have it sorted by now!!!


----------



## piocanon (Sep 23, 2012)

Same problem with the EOS Solution Disk v25.1 on my MacBook Air with OSX v10.6.8. The "Setup" application does launch, but immediately stops.

For my system, I did found a workaround: create a new user, log in with that fresh new account, and launch the "Setup" application from the CD. Hope this may be of help to others as well!

Sander.


----------



## waylon (Dec 10, 2012)

i have an iMac running 10.6, the solution disk did not work. Apple support told me to upgrade to 10.8.2 which cost me $20 from the app store, and still no luck. i don't have a MBP laying around to do copy transfers. i hope the come out with the 6D raw support for LR4 and CS5 real soon.


----------

